# Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?



## oli (2. Juli 2007)

Hallo!

Ich bin letzten Samstag vom Dorschangeln aus Polen gekommen.

Dort wurde uns von der Crew mitgeteil:

pro Tag und Angler 7 Fische und min. 38cm, 

für Berufsfischer kein Dorschfang mehr, Plattfisch schon.

und das Ganze gemäß eines Abkommens der Ostseeanreinerstaaten!!!

Wer hat sonst schon etwas davon gehört?
Gibt es bei uns diese Regelung auch?

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Das wäre ja wohl absolut geil #6

Hoffentlich...#6

Hab aber noch nix davon gehört


----------



## Marcel1409 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Das wäre ja wohl absolut geil #6
> Hoffentlich...#6
> Hab aber noch nix davon gehört



Was wäre denn daran geil ;+ ?! Was meinst du wieviele Leutz noch auf Kudder fahren?

Völlige dünnschiss Aktion, meiner Meinung...


----------



## Fynn_sh (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



Marcel1409 schrieb:


> Was wäre denn daran geil ;+ ?! Was meinst du wieviele Leutz noch auf Kudder fahren?



Was meinste wie viele Leute noch aufm Kutter fahren, wenn gar kein Dorsch mehr da ist`?


----------



## Janbr (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Ich fänd die Aktion auch die einzig logische Konsequenz, wenn der Dorsch in der Ostsee überleben soll :q

Endlich mal konsequent ein Fangverbot/ Fangbeschränkung für Alle, nicht nur für die Berufsfischer #6 Da gibt's von mir den Daumen dafür!

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Rainer 32 (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Ich hätte damit auch kein Problem. Wenn man Veränderungen will, kann es eben nicht immer nur den Anderen weh tun.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



Rainer 32 schrieb:


> Ich hätte damit auch kein Problem. Wenn man Veränderungen will, kann es eben nicht immer nur den Anderen weh tun.


 



|good:|good:|good:

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Janbr (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Und so gibt's die Chance das mein einjähriger Junior Dorsche nicht nur auf meinen Fangfotos kennenlernt. :q


----------



## aal-andy (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

habe ich in der regel auch nichts gegen, finde ich nur etwas paradox, dass mir jemand in einem land vorschriften und fangbegrenzungen auferlegt, dessen landsleute in unseren breitengraden alles mitnehmen was größer als ´ne kaulquappe ist. damit habe ich das viel größere problem als mit der stückzahl.


----------



## j.Breithardt (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



aal-andy schrieb:


> habe ich in der regel auch nichts gegen, finde ich nur etwas paradox, dass mir jemand in einem land vorschriften und fangbegrenzungen auferlegt, dessen landsleute in unseren breitengeraden alles mitnehmen was größer als ´ne kaulquappe ist. damit habe ich das viel größere problem als mit der stückzahl.


 


Was hat das Land mit seinen Leuten im Ausland zu tun?

Gruß

j.Breithardt |wavey:


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (2. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

ich würds klasse finden wenn es eine fangbeschränkung geben würde. für den privatgebrauch braucht eh nicht so viel (7 fische reichen je nach größe der fische udnder familien shconma für 5 mahlzeiten) und die kutter wären endlich weg, die tun den fischen so oder so nicht gut


----------



## antonio (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



aal-andy schrieb:


> habe ich in der regel auch nichts gegen, finde ich nur etwas paradox, dass mir jemand in einem land vorschriften und fangbegrenzungen auferlegt, dessen landsleute in unseren breitengraden alles mitnehmen was größer als ´ne kaulquappe ist. damit habe ich das viel größere problem als mit der stückzahl.



warum machen die denn das?
weil bei uns das ganze kontrollsystem nicht so richtig hinhaut.
wenn man hierzulande ständig damit rechnen müßte erwischt zu werden und dann noch entsprechende sanktionen folgen würden,würde die zahl derer die sich über die regeln hinwegsetzen merklich zurückgehen.
gilt übrigens nicht nur beim angeln.

gruß antonio


----------



## muz660socke (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Na super, dann bleibt das angeln auf Dorsch endlich ein Eliteres Erlebnis für einige Wenige und die Kutterkapitäne gehen reihenweise pleite. 
Für 7 maßige Dorsche eine Anreise von mehreren hundert Kilometer in Kauf nehmen, das kann doch nur ein schlechter Scherz sein?
So langsam wird das Thema Fangbegrenzung albern. 
Ist doch aber auch irgendwie komisch, keine andere Gruppe die ein Hobby betreibt, haut sich regelmäßig selber so einen zwischen die Weichen, wie die Angler.Mal sind die Dorsche zu klein, mal sind es die Laichdorsche und jetzt die Anzahl der Dorsche.
Schade das die schönen Angelberichte im board so dünn gesäht sind.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## der Berufsfischer (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

also ich habe nichts dagegen. wenn dann sollte sowas auch für alle gelten.


----------



## Rainer 32 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



muz660socke schrieb:


> Na super, dann bleibt das angeln auf Dorsch endlich ein Eliteres Erlebnis für einige Wenige und die Kutterkapitäne gehen reihenweise pleite.
> Für 7 maßige Dorsche eine Anreise von mehreren hundert Kilometer in Kauf nehmen, das kann doch nur ein schlechter Scherz sein?
> So langsam wird das Thema Fangbegrenzung albern.
> Ist doch aber auch irgendwie komisch, keine andere Gruppe die ein Hobby betreibt, haut sich regelmäßig selber so einen zwischen die Weichen, wie die Angler.Mal sind die Dorsche zu klein, mal sind es die Laichdorsche und jetzt die Anzahl der Dorsche.
> ...




....man kann natürlich auch die Augen zumachen, und so tun als ob alles in ordnung wäre....#d


----------



## BennyO (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Ich denke auch, dass eine Fangbegrenzung wenn auch für alle gelten muss. 

@*muz660socke*
Wir fahren doch zum spaß zum angeln und nicht, weil wir uns von dem Fisch ernähren müssen.
Wenn man 7 Fische mit nehmen darf, finde ich, ist das ausreichend.



Gruß Benny


----------



## muz660socke (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Es ist schon ein wenig erstaunlich, wie sich einige Leute melden.  Da gibt es boardies die machen Kuttertouren ohne Ende und reden von Fangbeschränkung. Dann gibt es boardies, die fahren nur zum Spaß auf Dorsch.;+
Ich fahre an die See und mache Meertagestouren weil ich Spaß an der Seefahrt und am Hochseeangeln habe. Meine Dorsche fange ich mit viel Freude und verspeise diese mit Genuss.
Fange ich am Tag 5 Dorsche, so ist das in Ordnung. Fange ich 15 Dorsche geht das auch in Ordnung.
Diese Diskussion kann doch nur eine logische Konsequenz haben:
Keine Dorsche fangen, das schont eine Art und sonst gar nichts.
Gruß, Gerd


----------



## detlefb (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



> Ist doch aber auch irgendwie komisch, keine andere Gruppe die ein Hobby betreibt, haut sich regelmäßig selber so einen zwischen die Weichen, wie die Angler.Mal sind die Dorsche zu klein, mal sind es die Laichdorsche und jetzt die Anzahl der Dorsche.


|good:|good:|good:



> Schade das die schönen Angelberichte im board so dünn gesäht sind.


Warum das wohl so ist??? Ob es mit der der oberen Feststellung zusammen hängt ?


----------



## Fynn_sh (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Finds echt lustig wie einige Personen hier krampfhaft die Augen zu machen...
Bloß nicht sehen, dass der Dorsch wirklich in Gefahr ist...Wir haben ja keine Schuld, liegt alles nur bei den Berufsfischern :v (Achtung, Ironie)

Gitbs jetzt eigentlich schon Erkenntnisse, ob diese Regelung wirklich schon in Kraft getreten ist? |kopfkrat#c


----------



## oli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Gitbs jetzt eigentlich schon Erkenntnisse, ob diese Regelung wirklich schon in Kraft getreten ist? |kopfkrat#c





Meine Frage!  

Gruß
Oli


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

ich denke nicht. dass aber manche anscheinend wirklich denken mit dem ostseedorsch wäre alles in bester ordnung und eine fangbegrenzung wäre überflüssig bis ungerecht, erstaunt mich nun doch schon

gruß
dorsch_freak


----------



## aal-andy (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



j.Breithardt schrieb:


> Was hat das Land mit seinen Leuten im Ausland zu tun? Gruß j.Breithardt |wavey:


 
Ich denke doch eine ganze Menge. Denn wenn man Ihnen im eigenen Land klar macht, wie es generell aussieht, was man besser machen kann und dementsprechende Begrenzungen setzt, und vor allen Dingen dafür sorgt, dass diese auch eingehalten werden, insbesondere nicht nur im eigenen, sondern auch in einem Land in dem ich zu Gast bin (und Gast bin ich auch wenn ich in einem anderen Land meinen Wohnsitz habe), respektiere und befolge ich auch gerne so eine Regelung. Aber mir ausgerechnet von einem Land Vorschriften machen zu lassen, dessen eigene Landsleute ja nun wirklich für die Plünderung von Fischbeständen, in Verbindung mit der nicht gerade waidgerechten Verwertung von auch untermaßigen Fischen, bekannt ist, da kann ich doch nur lachen. Und um auch direkt klar zustellen, auch ich betreibe die sozusagende "selektive Entnahme", weil ich für mich selbst entscheiden kann, wieviel Fisch ich tatsächlich verwerten kann und nicht aus reiner Gier aus dem Wasser hole. Als etwas anderes kann man das nämlich nicht mehr bezeichnen, wie das stellenweise betrieben wird. Ich akzeptiere auch vollkommen die Regelungen von Ländern in Bezug auf Fangmengen, wo ich mir ein Beispiel der eigenen Bevölkerung nehmen kann, beispielsweise die Niederlande oder England.


----------



## Wallerschreck (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

7 ordentliche Dorsche reichen ansich voll aus. War diesen Monat in Holland (350 km fahrt) auf Makrele und wäre froh wenn ich 7 Makrelen gefangen hätte^^.
Irgendwas muss geschehen sonst ist bald garnichts mehr da und wenn wir die Berufsfischer nur dadurch weg kriegen das wir uns selbst beschränken meinetwegen. Dann steigen die vielleicht auch auf Kutterfahrten für Angler um und die Preise fallen endlich.


----------



## hans albers (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

...hätte auch nichts dagegen...

bei mir gehts auch neben dem angeln  
ums natur-erlebnis auf dem meer.
sicherlich freue ich mich über jeden gefangenen fisch,
ich rechne meine fahrt zum  kutter 
jedoch nicht in fischen auf 
sondern nach erlebtem/wetter/kutter/leute :q

wir angler können jedoch nur einen teil dazu beitragen
also die berufsfischer müssen auch was trun
..und zwar dringend!!!!

greetz
hans


----------



## fimo (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

971 km Dorsch an Dorsch - Das sind mehr Kilometer als von Flensburg nach München.

971 km Dorsch, wenn man täglich (365) immer 7 Fischleins mitnimmt, die genau 38cm lang sind. Nun geht man vielleicht nicht täglich los, aber man hat ja auch mal 50+, 60+ oder gar 70+....  

971 km Dorsch reichen!


----------



## steve71 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Ich finde den Ansatz auch gut! Aber in meinem Fall ist es von Hamburg bis zur Ostsee nicht soo weit und im Winter wenn der Wind mitspielt, bin ich wochenends auf dem Wasser. Deshalb habe ich kein Problem damit, weniger Fische mitzunehmen aber dafür anständige Tiere. Ich gehe zum Angeln weil mir die ganze Sache extrem viel Spaß macht und nicht weil ich dringend Fisch nach hause bringen muß obwohl ich gernstens Fisch esse!!!

Vorteil: es gibt weniger zu filetieren aber dafür stimmt trotzdem das Endgewicht|rolleyes

Angler, die aus größerer Entfernung an die Küste zum Dorschangeln anreisen, kann ich gut verstehen,  wenn sie mehr mitnehmen weil diese Fraktion meist nur auf wenige Angeltage im Jahr kommt und dann auf gewisse Reserven zurückgreifen kann!

Außerdem ist es für mich auch nachvollziehbar wenn das das Veständnis für eine Fangbegrenzung stark sinkt wenn am auf dem Kutter 25 - 30 Euronen für die Ausfahrt  blechen soll. Glücklicherweise bin ich darauf nicht angewiesen.

Am Besten ist wenn jeder von uns mal in sich geht und überlegt, ob man wirklich immer alle Fische mitnehmen muß... 

Ich bin für eine deutliche Anhebung des Mindestmaßes! Was zum Henker soll ich mit einem 38 cm Dorsch??? Fischmehl machen??? Als Köderfisch verwenden??? Mal ehrlich:dieses "Mindestmaß" ist ein schlechter Scherz!

Auf ein langes Fortbestehen unser heißbegehrten Ostseeleoparden!

Gruß Steve


----------



## h1719 (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Ist doch alles Quatsch mit der Fangbeschrenkung. Es gibt im Prinzip noch genügend Dorsch. Allerdings ist das jahreszeitlich verschieden. Die Berufsfischerei fängt zur Zeit über 100 Kisten pro Schleppstunde bei Bornholm.  Es sollte sich jeder an das Mindestmaß halten, es wäre gut, wenn man  sein  eigenes Mindestmaß bei 40 cm fest legt.


----------



## FalkenFisch (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



fimo schrieb:


> 971 km Dorsch an Dorsch - Das sind mehr Kilometer als von Flensburg nach München.
> 
> 971 km Dorsch, wenn man täglich (365) immer 7 Fischleins mitnimmt, die genau 38cm lang sind. Nun geht man vielleicht nicht täglich los, aber man hat ja auch mal 50+, 60+ oder gar 70+....
> 
> 971 km Dorsch reichen!


 
|bigeyes |kopfkrat Meter, nicht Kilometer. 

Ansonsten ist für mich das Verhältnis von Aufwand (Anfahrtsstrecke/Zeit etc.) zum mitgenommenen Fisch völlig uninteressant, da ich aus Spaß an der Sache dabei bin. Im Bereich BIG GAME ist es schon lange üblich, aus Bestandsschutzgründen möglichst viel Fisch zu releasen, völlig unabhängig von der Größe. So war ich vor 1 1/2 Jahren in Costa Rica und habe nicht einen der Fische mitgenommen, obwohl die mit Gewichten von bis zu 150lbs alle maßig waren 

Was mich viel mehr stören würde wäre der Umstand, dass ich eigentlich nach dem 7. Dorsch aufhören müsste zu angeln, da ein Fisch aus der Tiefe an die Oberfläche gedrillt nur noch sehr eingeschränkte Chancen auf überleben hätte. Und das wäre dann sicher sehr ärgerlich im Zweifel nach 30 Minuten "fertig zu haben".

Das Thema Bestandsschutz ist aber vermutlich komplexer, als dass es durch "einfache" Fangbeschränkungen gelöst werden könnte.


----------



## fimo (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



FalkenFisch schrieb:


> |bigeyes |kopfkrat Meter, nicht Kilometer.



Ämm, hust, hust, immer diese Zehnerpotenzen. Naja, 2555 Stück Dorsche reichen trotzdem....


----------



## FalkenFisch (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



fimo schrieb:


> Naja, 2555 Stück Dorsche reichen trotzdem....


 
RICHTIG gerechnet


----------



## Dxlfxn (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Stve,
lass man das Mindestmaß da, wo es ist. So können die Berufsfischer die Dorsche, die sowieso im Netz sind, wenigstens verwerten und bei den Brandungsangelwettkämpfen treiben nicht noch weitere Hundertschaften toter Kleindorsche am nächsten tag am Strand vor den Sektoren.


----------



## oli (3. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

15kg Filet aus Norwegen + die 7 Dorsche von der Fähre ist doch auch ein Wort!!!

:q:q:q:q:q

Gruß Oli


----------



## steve71 (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

@Dolfin: Da hast du allerdings recht. Sonst ist der nächste Tierschützer-Skandal vorprogrammiert.


----------



## Bellyboater (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Dann wäre eine jährliche Fangbegrenzung von sagen wir mal 40 Stück in meinen Augen sinnvoller. Wenn ich z.B. an der Küste wohne und vlt. 30 Tage im Jahr auf Dorsch fische, komm ich bei 7 am Tag immerhin auf 210 Fische. Aber was ist mit denen, die nur 3 mal an die Küste kommen zum Fischen? Die gehen dann mit 21 Dorschen nach Hause. Mit der Tagesbegrenzung wär da mE nicht viel erreicht.


----------



## Fishcop (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



Bellyboater schrieb:


> Dann wäre eine jährliche Fangbegrenzung von sagen wir mal 40 Stück in meinen Augen sinnvoller. Wenn ich z.B. an der Küste wohne und vlt. 30 Tage im Jahr auf Dorsch fische, komm ich bei 7 am Tag immerhin auf 210 Fische. Aber was ist mit denen, die nur 3 mal an die Küste kommen zum Fischen? Die gehen dann mit 21 Dorschen nach Hause. Mit der Tagesbegrenzung wär da mE nicht viel erreicht.



Ist ja richtig - aber eine Tagesbegrenzung lässt sich einfacher bzw. überhaupt einigermaßen kontrollieren!


----------



## oli (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



Fishcop schrieb:


> Ist ja richtig - aber eine Tagesbegrenzung lässt sich einfacher bzw. überhaupt einigermaßen kontrollieren!



Wieso, an vielen Gewässern muss man doch auch ein Fangbuch führen, und wer be*******n will, tut es eh!

Gruß
Oli


----------



## noworkteam (4. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Sollte sich das Klima wirklich die nächsten Jahre( gut gut Jahrzehnte..ich hab ja auch Kinder) entsprechend den Voraussagen ändern (naja ich persönlich glaube da ja nicht so richtig dran "Klima-Bashing")...

dann dürfte sich das mit dem Dorsch in der Ostsee hinsichtlich der erhöhten Wassertemperatur und den damit verbundenen Änderungen des Salzgehaltes bzw. der dann vorhandenen Fauna (Fisch und Pflanzen) sowieso erledigt haben...

Ironie an:

Mit ein bisschen Glück steigt die Temperatur nicht nur ein wenig an, sondern haut so richtig in die Vollen, der Golfstrom setzt aus, die Temperaturen sinken, die Anzahl der Stürme nimmt zu ( nix Schleppfischen ätsch), und die Norge-Dorsche wandern langsam wieder Richtung Mecklenburg-Vorpommern.....dann ist sogar alles besser als vorher....

Iornie aus...

Gesetz 1: Murphy´s Law: Was schiefgehen kann, geht schief (irgendwann)

Gesetz 2: Es kommt immer anders als man denkt

Gesetz 3: Es geht trotz alledem immer weiter...


Persönliche Meinung: solange Gammelfischerei (30 Mio Tonnen)für die Geflügelzucht(ca 55%) benötigt wird, solange die Filets der Fabrikschiffe bei Aldi, Plus und Lidl zwischen 3,99 und 5,99 € zuhaben sind, solange halte ich mich an die vorgeschriebenen Mindestmaße und gut ist. Wenn ich mir die weltweiten Fangquoten anschaue...

China ca. 44.063.000 Tonnen (14.500 km Küstenlinie)
Norwegen ca. 3.199.000b Tonnen (25.148 km Küstenlinie)

und ich mir meine paar Nordsee-Dosche ( ja sind mehr als 7 bei einer Ausfahrt ) bei der Rückfahrt zum Hafen anschaue...tut mir leid da hab ich wirklich kein Problem damit...

Das ist wie mit dem CO2-Ausstoss... wir strampeln uns hier ´die nächsten Jahre ein ab um den Ausstoss zuverringern, und in China fackeln jedes Jahr geschätzte 10 bis 20 Millionen Tonnen durch Kohleflözbrand (entspricht ca 60 Mio. Tonnen CO2) einfach so ab....

Naja ist aber nur meine Meinung ...

gruss

Noworkteam

PS. unsere niederländischen nachbarn kannten den Wolfsbarsch früher auch nicht in den Mengen........


----------



## Janbr (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



Fishcop schrieb:


> Ist ja richtig - aber eine Tagesbegrenzung lässt sich einfacher bzw. überhaupt einigermaßen kontrollieren!


 
Das Problem ließe sich doch lösen. Man führt in allen Bundesländern den Jahresschein (nicht Fünfjahreschein oder Angelschein auf Lebenszeit) ein. Vor der Ausfahrt werden die Angelscheine eingesammelt. Der Kutter vermerkt in der Fangliste im Angelschein die entnommenen Fische. Für die Beantragung des neuen Scheines muss der alte samt Fangliste abgegeben werden.

Das Funktioniert doch häufig bei Jahreslizenzen auch so. Ich hab gehört, dass man z.B. in Island auch als Angler Fischereiabgabe pro gefangenes Kilo anführen muss. Aus diesem Grund muss der gesamte Fang beim Hafenmeister registriert werden. Da läuft's also auch.:m



> Persönliche Meinung: solange Gammelfischerei (30 Mio Tonnen)für die Geflügelzucht(ca 55%) benötigt wird, solange die Filets der Fabrikschiffe bei Aldi, Plus und Lidl zwischen 3,99 und 5,99 € zuhaben sind, solange halte ich mich an die vorgeschriebenen Mindestmaße und gut ist. Wenn ich mir die weltweiten Fangquoten anschaue...
> 
> China ca. 44.063.000 Tonnen (14.500 km Küstenlinie)
> Norwegen ca. 3.199.000b Tonnen (25.148 km Küstenlinie)
> ...


 
Ich widerhole mich ungern, aber die Konzequenz aus deinen Argimenten ist, ich mach meinen nächsten Ölwechsel an den Rheinwiesen. Ablaßschraube auf, Öl in den Rhein lassen und gut. Denn im Vergleich mit der weltweit in Gewässer eingebrachten Menge an Öl, sind meine 4 Liter verschwindend wenig. Super Argument. Ich weiss ich mach was falsch, die Anderen machen es aber falscher. Meine Meinung dazu :v

Gruß

Jan


----------



## Fishcop (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



Janbr schrieb:


> Das Problem ließe sich doch lösen. Man führt in allen Bundesländern den Jahresschein (nicht Fünfjahreschein oder Angelschein auf Lebenszeit) ein. Vor der Ausfahrt werden die Angelscheine eingesammelt. Der Kutter vermerkt in der Fangliste im Angelschein die entnommenen Fische. Für die Beantragung des neuen Scheines muss der alte samt Fangliste abgegeben werden.
> 
> Das Funktioniert doch häufig bei Jahreslizenzen auch so. Ich hab gehört, dass man z.B. in Island auch als Angler Fischereiabgabe pro gefangenes Kilo anführen muss. Aus diesem Grund muss der gesamte Fang beim Hafenmeister registriert werden. Da läuft's also auch.:m



Und wo geben dann die Angler, die ihren Törn nicht mit dem Angelkutter sondern alleine vom Campingplatz aus starten, den Schein/Fangliste ab? Und wie wird dies dann kontrolliert??
Bei einer Tagesfangmenge ist zu jeder Zeit eine Kontrolle möglich!

Ich will ja nicht sagen, daß gleich jeder Angler anfängt zu beschubsen. 
Jedoch kenne ich persönlich auch Angler, die ganz beabsichtigt so große Mengen an Fischen fangen um diese dann zu verkaufen (sogar an Gaststätten - weil ist ja billiger als im Fischhandel! HALLO?!)!
Das finde ich, sollten dann doch lieber die Leute tun, die das Berufsmäßig machen!

Es ist zwar traurig, aber es sind immer wieder - und das auch überall in allen Sparten der Freizeitbeschäftigungen (z.B. Motorradfahrer)-  einzelne, die das Bild der Gesamtheit trüben.


----------



## Christian0815 (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Gestern Abend der Bericht von Joachim Bublath im ZDF hat es 
doch gezeigt wie es mit Dorsch....usw aussieht!!!!
Erschreckend für mich!!!!
Der Bericht hies das Ende der Fische.

Grüße Christian


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

ja der bericht war äußerst interessant.

ich finde nicht, dass wir hier zum thema klimawandel abschweifen solen, sondern in erster linie darauf gucken müssen wie der mensch dem fisch in direkter weise, sprich überfischung, zusetzt. 
kontrollen bei tagesfangbegrenzungen sind, im gegensatz zu binnen gewässern, wo die kontrolleure einfach nur ihre strecken ablaufen, unmöglich. da das dann wohl oder übel die wasserschutz übernehmen müsste, was für eien fläche müssten die denn abfahren um auch nur mal ein boot zu finden? 
klar es gibt ballungspunkte wo viele liegen, aber einige einzelne halten sich ganz allein. 
und viele haben auch boote die nicht nur zum angeln bestimmt sind sondern auch mal für die familie zum baden und spaß haben, die dann auch dementsprechend motorisiert sind. diese schwarzen schafe könnten nahc lust und laune angeln und wenn die wasserschutz komt den hebel aufn tisch legen und weg sind se.
eine möglichkeit wär, dass alle boote in einer datenbank registriert sind bei der wasserschutz, und dann an jeder stelle, wo die boote anlegen oder aus dem wasser geholt werden müsste eine station sein wo der fang kontrolliert wird


----------



## Ködervorkoster (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

"......Persönliche Meinung: solange Gammelfischerei (30 Mio Tonnen)für die Geflügelzucht(ca 55%) benötigt wird, solange die Filets der Fabrikschiffe bei Aldi, Plus und Lidl zwischen 3,99 und 5,99 € zuhaben sind, solange halte ich mich an die vorgeschriebenen Mindestmaße und gut ist. Wenn ich mir die weltweiten Fangquoten anschaue...
China ca. 44.063.000 Tonnen (14.500 km Küstenlinie)
Norwegen ca. 3.199.000b Tonnen (25.148 km Küstenlinie)
und ich mir meine paar Nordsee-Dosche ( ja sind mehr als 7 bei einer Ausfahrt ) bei der Rückfahrt zum Hafen anschaue...tut mir leid da hab ich wirklich kein Problem damit...
Das ist wie mit dem CO2-Ausstoss... wir strampeln uns hier ´die nächsten Jahre ein ab um den Ausstoss zuverringern, und in China fackeln jedes Jahr geschätzte 10 bis 20 Millionen Tonnen durch Kohleflözbrand (entspricht ca 60 Mio. Tonnen CO2) einfach so ab....  gruss  Noworkteam...."



Schön geschrieben...
Endlich mal einer der nicht von "Öko-Idiologischer-Voll-Propaganda" total verblendet ist!! Man muß, so wie Du es sagst, immer das Ganze sehen und sich mal ausrechnen welchen Gesamtanteil der Angler an den Netz & Gammel-Fischerei-Mißständen (kg-Fangmenge i. d. Ostsee / Nordsee / Weltmeere usw.) hat... in % ausgedrückt ca....
0,00000000000000000000000000001 %

Fazit: ...selbst wenn alle Angler weltweit kurzfristig komplett ausgerottet werden... ändern würde sich am Zustand der Fischbestände nichts.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



Dorsch_Freak schrieb:


> ja der bericht war äußerst interessant.
> 
> ich finde nicht, dass wir hier zum thema klimawandel abschweifen solen, sondern in erster linie darauf gucken müssen wie der mensch dem fisch in direkter weise, sprich überfischung, zusetzt.
> kontrollen bei tagesfangbegrenzungen sind, im gegensatz zu binnen gewässern, wo die kontrolleure einfach nur ihre strecken ablaufen, unmöglich. da das dann wohl oder übel die wasserschutz übernehmen müsste, was für eien fläche müssten die denn abfahren um auch nur mal ein boot zu finden?
> ...


 

Hellö !

Recht hast Du...!  Sobald diese "Boots-Angler-Kontroll-Verordnung" (Typisch deutscher Ordnungswahn) durchgesetzt ist, werden sich die gesamten Fischbestände in Nord- / und Ostsee voll erholen !!    #q  

* freu *


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Hallo Fischgesindel,
du hältst also alle, die sich nicht gedankenlos deiner zumindest ziemlich flachen Meinung anschließen für Öko Faschos??

Der Anteil der Ostee-Berufsfischer an den Fängen im Pazifik ist noch geringer, als deine Drittklässlerzahl mit den vielen Nullen. Der Anteil der Fische, die durch Angler in der Ostsee gefangen werden, ist sicher deutlich kleiner, als die der Berufsfischerei.
Trotztdem ist dieser Anteil, so haben es offizielle Stellen nach längeren Untersuchungen festgestellt "nicht unwesentlich".

Es ist dringend erforderlich, dass nachhaltige Bemühungen statt-
finden. Dazu müssen alle an einen Tisch und jeder muß etwas dazu tun. Man wird - genau wie unsere Politik - unglaubwürdig, wenn man anderen Wasser predigt und selbst Wein saufen will.

Natürlich gehört das Gammelfischverbot dazu. Es müssen Schonbereiche her und Schonzeiten. Die Fischer aber generell zu verbieten würde doch bedeuten, dass Angler zukünftig entscheiden wollen, welche Nichtangler noch einen frischen Fisch essen dürfen.


----------



## Ködervorkoster (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



Dolfin schrieb:


> Hallo Fischgesindel,
> 
> Der Anteil der Fische, die durch Angler in der Ostsee gefangen werden, ist sicher deutlich kleiner, als die der Berufsfischerei.
> Trotztdem ist dieser Anteil, so haben es offizielle Stellen nach längeren Untersuchungen festgestellt "nicht unwesentlich".


 
"Deutlich kleiner", was bedeutet das denn Deiner Vorstellung nach? 0,001% oder 0,05 % oder 1,05 % ? Etwas genauer bitte.

"nicht unwesentlich", was bedeutet das denn in Zahlen...???

Also, ich war schon des öfteren im Urlaub (angeln oder einkaufen) früh morgens in versch. Fischereihäfen (Litauen, Estland, Schweden, Norwegen, Dänemark, Holland, Deutschland usw.. ). Die ganzen Fangflotten (große Schiffe & kleine Boote) die dort liegen (...und vor allem die, die dort zu diesem Zeitpunkt nicht lagen) schaffen deutlich mehr Fisch pro Tag ran, als das, was alle Ostseeangler der Anreihnerstaaten in einem Jahr fangen könnten....
*Die Masse macht halt das Geschäft*... nicht das Angel-Hobby....

Und diese "Mini-Hysterie", zu glauben das die paar hundert Ostsee-Angler die Dorschbestände mit "Stück- oder kg-Regelungen" wieder "aufbauen" können, ist einfach lächerlich.


----------



## hans albers (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



> Und diese "Mini-Hysterie", zu glauben das die paar hundert Ostsee-Angler die Dorschbestände mit "Stück- oder kg-Regelungen" wieder "aufbauen" können, ist einfach lächerlich.


moin..
ist doch egal wer daran schuld ist,
dass es so schlecht um den dorsch steht

wir können hier noch tagelang rumjammern,
und die berufsfischer ankreiden..
aber vielleicht auch mal versuchen als angler nicht noch das dilemma zu vergrössern 
bzw auch mal lobby arbeit leisten ,was mit diesem thread schon begonnen hat.|supergri

greetz
hans


----------



## Dorschfutzi (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Hallo,
ich mach einen Vorschlag zum Schutz der Dorsche, ihr angelt
1 Jahr nicht und spendet das Spritgeld mir, dann kann ich den
ganzen Kutter für mich alleine chartern.

Petri Heil


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Fischgesindel,
dieses Gerede macht die Geschichte doch nicht dadurch wahr, dass man es ständig wiederholt. Das Landesamt für Fischerei in Rostock hat zur Thematik geforscht und auch Material veröffentlicht.

Zu deinen "paar hundert Ostseeanglern" einmal einige wenige Denkansätze: In Deutschland gibt es 6 Millionen Angler... Hältst
du uns für so absonderliche Sonderlinge, dass von 6 Millionen nur wenige hundert an der Ostsee angeln? Es sind jeden Tag des Jahres hunderte, die dort angeln.

-Beim Blinker kannst du in der Kutterliste nachlesen, dass es 80
 ständige Angelkutter in der deutschen Ostsee gibt. Rechne nur  
 150 Fahrten pro Kutter mit je 20 Anglern und 4 Dorsche als 
 Durchschnittsfang. Jeder Dorsch soll 2 Kilo wiegen.
 Das allein ergibt 2000 Tonnen Dorsch

-Rechnet man noch etwa 2000 private Boote auf der deutschen 
 Ostsee, die regelmässig fahren. Die Gelegenheitsangler wie 
 andere Wassersportler will ich garnicht rechnen, kannst du 
 sicher auch deren Fänge abschätzen. Brauchst doch nur 
 Fangmeldungen hier im Bord hochzurechnen, wobei die 
 erfolgreichsten Angler hier kaum etwas schreiben werden...
-Dann kommen noch die Bellyboote und Brandungsangler hinzu.

Letzere 2 Gruppen will ich garnicht aufrechnen. Ich bin mir aber sicher, dass die privaten Boote mehr fangen, als die Kutter. Ganz
ganz vorsichtig geschätzt dürfe die Anglerquote um die 5 bis 6 tausend Tonnen liegen. Der Ausfang der deutschen Angler! Ich kenne die derzeitigen Quoten der deutschen Berufsfischer nicht. 

In der Diskussion um die Zukunft des Angelns ist es wichtig, echte Zahlen zu benennen. Wenn man bei der Einrichtung verschiedenster Naturschutzmaßnahmen der EG nicht beweisen kann, welches seine "Anteile" in der Vergangenheit waren, kann es Anglern schnell passieren, dass sie ihren "Bestandsschutz" für
zukünftige Rechte nach diesen kleingerechneten Zahlen zugewiesen bekommen und letztendlich als die Gelackmeierten aus diesen Entscheidungen hervorgehen.


----------



## noworkteam (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Genau der kleinste Verursacher, welcher dazu noch keine Lobby vorweisen kann (weil "non-profit-Einzelunternehmung") trägt die Fahne des "korrekten Umweltverhalten" hoch und maschiert für die Dorsche.....


Schauen wir doch mal das unsere Volksvertreter so machen:

Anfrage der Abgeordneten zum Thema:
" *Illegale, undokumentierte und unkontrollierte Fischerei *"


_"...Nach dem aktuellen ICES-Bericht 2006 sind die legalen Anlandungen des Dorsches in der östlichen Ostsee von ca. 66 000 t im Jahr 2000 kontinuierlich auf ca. 40 000 t in 2005 abgesunken. *In diesem Zeitraum betrugen nach ICES-Angaben die geschätzten Dorsch- Schwarzanlandungen jährlich etwa 25 Prozent der legalen Anlandungen*. Den deutschen Fischern stehen nach der Absenkung der Dorschquote in 2007 in der westlichen Ostsee um 6 Prozent und in der östlichen Ostsee um 10 Prozent eine Quote von 9 425 t zur Verfügung. In der dänischen Zeitung „Fiskeri Tidende" vom 3. August 2006 wird berichtet, dass die polnische Dorschquote im Jahr 2004 für die Ostsee 16 000 t betragen habe, im selben Jahr jedoch Dorschpro- dukte in einer Menge von 52 000 t exportiert wurden, somit eine deutliche Überfischung vorgelegen habe. Sowohl der EU-Kommission wie auch den pol- nischen Behörden sei die Überfischung bekannt...."_


Hier könnt Ihr die Antwort lesen:
Bundestags-Drucksache 15/1387 

_15. Welche Kenntnisse zur Entwicklung des illegalen Fischfangs in der Ostsee in den letzten 5 Jahren hinsichtlich Menge und Fischart liegen der Bundes- regierung vor und welche Konsequenzen zieht die Bundesregierung daraus? _

_Der Umfang der illegalen Fischerei wird in der Ostsee für die meisten Fisch- bestände als unbedeutend angesehen. Allerdings wurde beim Dorschbestand in der östlichen Ostsee (Gebiet östlich von Bornholm) in den letzten Jahren zu- sätzlich zu den offiziell angegebenen Anlandungen ein hoher Anteil „nicht ge- meldeter Fänge" (undokumentierte Fänge) in Höhe von 35 bis 45 Prozent vom Internationalen Rat für Meeresforschung (ICES) ermittelt. _


Jahr Prozent-IUU [t] 
2001___35___23,700 (hiermit sind nicht 23Tonnen und paar Kilo gemeint)
2002___35__ 17,600
2003___45___22,100 
2004___41___19,600 
2005___38___15,000

_Undokumentierte Fänge des Dorsches aus der östlichen Ostsee als Prozent der offiziellen Anlandungen. _
_Quelle: ICES ACFM-report 2006_ 

Sprich: Da wird wohl ein fetter Teil mal mir nix dir nix an den erlaubten Quoten vorbei zur Verarbeitung geschoben wurden....

Und wer macht was ?????

_7. Wird die Bundesregierung auf eine Harmonisierung der Bußgeldkataloge im Bereich des illegalen Fischfangs in der EU hinwirken, um die gemein- same EU-Fischerei-Politik voranzutreiben? _
_Die Ahndung von Verstößen gegen Fischereivorschriften liegt in der aus- schließlichen Zuständigkeit der Mitgliedstaaten._ 


Sprich irgendwo muss der Dorsch ja in diesen vorgenannten Beispiel nach Polen kommen,..,und dort ist man zuständig....
Ob dort etwas unternommen wird, bewage ich bei der jetzigen politischen Richtung (Regierung) zubezweifeln......

Ich sehe daher den Handlungsbedarf nicht bei Angler A. welcher seine 20 unverschämten Dorsche von seiner 50sten Kuttertour dieses Jahr mitnimmt, der Handlungsbedarf liegt hier einige Etagen höher...da könnt Ihr Euch ein Dorsch-Angelverbot bis zum Sankt-Nimmerleins-Tag auferlegen,...es ändert die Situation nicht im Geringstem....

Habe fertig #h

Noworkteam


----------



## Ködervorkoster (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Lieber Dolfin,

Ich will nicht über Deine professionelle  "Moralische-Selbstkasteiung" meckern, aber das Internet bietet vielfältige Möglichkeiten um sich z. B. über *Ursache & Wirkung* zu diesem Thema zu informieren...
Hier ein Beispiel:

http://www.wwf.de/presse/details/news/verschwindet_der_dorsch_vom_teller/

PS:  1.000 weitere Seiten (Merke: Ursache & Wirkung) kann er finden *wenn er nur mal suchen würde*...   #h


----------



## noworkteam (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Kurzer präventiver Nachschlag:
_(muss man ja heute machen damit man, hier noworkteam, nicht nach ultrarechts beschoben wird...)_

Sicher kann auch das eine oder andere Bundesland direkt was unternehmen...

Wie wäre es mit der Stadt Rostock:

_"_
_Teil I: _
_Greenpeace Deutschland inklusive Mitglieder der Gruppe Rostock entdeckten am Montag (19.12.05) Morgen (offizielle (nach EU-Recht)) Piratenfischer im Rostocker Fischereihafen. Gegen 10:00 Uhr erschienen auf einmal 6 Greenpeace-Schlauchboote. Die Presse und vor allen Dingen das Fernsehen (VOX, Kabel, SAT1 und RTL und natürlich das GP-Filmteam) waren schon längst vor Ort. Ein Boot spannte eine schwimmende Kette durch den Hafen, so dass niemand raus oder rein konnte. So z.B. die Wasserschutzpolizei, die vor der Kette zwar auf und ab patroullieren konnte, aber mehr auch nicht. Die anderen Boote machten sich daran, die großen Piratenfischerboote zu besprühen: "Stoppt Piratenfischer!" und "Illegal laut EU-Recht". Das ganze war nach ca. 3 Stunden beendet. Die Polizei hat Kontakt zur Verantwortlichen Greenpeacemitarbeiterin Dr. Ires Menn aufgenommen, da sie diese Boote auch schon auf dem Kieker hatten und gerne etwas gegen sie unternehmen würden. Sie erhoffen sich wohl Hilfe von uns. _

_Mirjam, Greenpeace Gruppe Rostock _

_Teil II: _
_Wieder Piratenfischer in Rostock _
_Am *Samstag (11.03.06),* demonstrierten Greenpeace-Aktivisten erneut im Rostocker Fischereihafen gegen Piratenfischer. Mit dabei aus der Rostocker Gruppe: Fine, Olli, Jule und Robert._
_Quelle_

*Jau ist ja auch ein schöner Haimathafen....*

*Nachtrag: noch eine PDF dazu*

Wer ein schönes informatives Blog bezüglich des Schutzes der Meere sucht, sei dieses hier empfohlen, da sind auch immer schöne Links und Quellenangaben drin,..,also nicht mehr selber suchen...

Ach ja und dann gibt es auch noch hier eine PDF, welche sich dem Thema Dorsch und Ostsee annimmt...

Gruss


Noworkteam


----------



## Dxlfxn (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Hallo Jungs,
noch ein Versuch:

Nehmt doch mal ein bischen den Wind aus der dicken Hose, und lest, worum es geht:

1. Natürlich ist auch mir bekannt, wo letztendlich die Hauptprobleme der Überfischung herkommen. Ich war in der letzten Saison 600 Stunden auf dem Wasser mit eigenem Boot. Dabei habe ich ein halbes Dutzend Häfen benutzt. Ich glaube schon, das ich so einiges mitbekomme.

2. In der Konfrontation kommen die Sportfischer nicht weiter. Wir können nur gemeinsam mit anderen etwas erreichen. Ohne den Willen, selbst etwas dazuzugeben (nicht aufzugeben) werden wir nichts erreichen.

3. Ich will nicht das Meeresangeln aufgeben, ich will es erhalten.

4. Wer sich selbst belügt, wird von diesen Lügen eingeholt. Die
Pläne zum FFH Programm der EG sehen viele Veränderungen für Bootfahrer und Freizeitfischer vor. Der Bootsanglerclub bemüht sich seit einigen Jahren, die Aktivitäten seiner Mitglieder zu dokumentieren. Dabei werden Befahrensbereiche und Fänge in den einzelnen Gebieten genau dokumentiert.
Der Zweck dieser aufwendigen Geschichte liegt in einer Regelung, die sich darin begründet, dass man in dieser Richtlinie Verschlechterungen für langjährige "Nutzer" verhinden kann. Wer also nicht bereit ist zu sagen, was er wann und wo getan hat, könnte Pech haben und seine Aktivitäten schlimmstenfalls nicht mehr ausüben dürfen.

Und laß mal Greenpeace raus. Die machen auch nur etwas, wo sie Spenden erwarten.

Also nochmal: Es geht nicht um Selbstanklage, es geht um Wahrheit und Klarheit. Ich schäme mich meiner Fänge nicht - und ich melde diese auch seit Jahren genau und umfassend.


----------



## Janbr (5. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



			
				Fischgesindel;1666470[B schrieb:
			
		

> Die Masse macht halt das Geschäft[/b]... nicht das Angel-Hobby....
> 
> Und diese "Mini-Hysterie", zu glauben das die paar hundert Ostsee-Angler die Dorschbestände mit "Stück- oder kg-Regelungen" wieder "aufbauen" können, ist einfach lächerlich.


 
Kann es sein das Lesen und Zuhören nicht zu deinen Stärken gehört? Dolfin (und auch etliche Anderen) schreiben nicht das ein Fangverbot für Angler die Dorschbestände retten wird. Du schreibst von rießen Mengen die durch die Beruffischerei entnommen werden und da diese Mengen so groß sind, ist es *******egal was der einzelne tut. Das ist deine Begründung warum du ganz einfach die Augen zumachst und alles geht so weiter wie bisher. Das Problem liegt ja an den bösen Berufsfischern und so lange die nicht aufhören kannst du auch nichts ändern. Meinst du nicht ´mit dieser Haltung machst du es dir verdammt einfach???? Du willst kein Gramm verzichten, schuld sind (wie so oft) die anderen.

Meine ganz persönlich Meinung ist, kehr vor deiner eigenen Tür, bevor du mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigst, sonst wird es unglaubwürdig. 

Fischgesindel, zu deiner Aussage:


> Hellö !
> 
> Recht hast Du...! Sobald diese "Boots-Angler-Kontroll-Verordnung" (Typisch deutscher Ordnungswahn) durchgesetzt ist, werden sich die gesamten Fischbestände in Nord- / und Ostsee voll erholen !! #q


 
Dazu kann ich dir nur eines sagen, recht hast du, wenn wir Alle so weiter machen wie bisher, werden wir und unsere Kinder über Dorsche keine Sorgen mehr zu machen. Warum wehsrt du dich dermassen selbst etwas zum Schutz der Umwelt zu tun? 

Gruß

Jan


----------



## FrankHB (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Moin, Moin,

interessante Beiträge....

Dann bringen wir das mal auf den Punkt!!!!
Ich wohne an der Ostsee, habe ein gutes Trollingboot und kann rausfahren, wenn es das Wetter zuläßt.

So, Frage: Wie soll ich mich nun verhalten? Soll ich mein Boot an den Kran hängen und als Schaukel benutzen? Oder die Ruten von Bord nehmen? Und gegen Wasserski eintauschen.
Wie verhalte ich mich nun richtig....??

Dolfin, ich will dich jetzt nicht angreifen, aber beantworte bitte mir einmal eine Frage. Ich kenne deine Anfahrtstrecke, den Aufwand, dein Boot ins Wasser zu bringen usw. Ich weiß, dass du genau wie ich nicht auf Dorsch schleppst. Aber, dass die Dorsche nun auch mit anbeißen ist dir und mir bekannt.
Wenn ich nun höre oder lese, Beschränkung auf 7 Dorsche. 

Wenn du Pech hast, bekommst du die in der ersten halben Stunde.
Sollst du nun dein Boot wieder aus dem Wasser holen und wieder nach Hause fahren? Daran glaube ich nun wirklichh nicht.

Ich muß das noch mal betonen. Ich meine das hier nicht provokant.
Sondern bringe das nur mal als Beispiel.

Wenn ich mit meinem Boot draußen schleppe und das könnt ihr mir glauben....da gab es Tage, da bist du als Schneider wieder reingefahren. Oder hast nicht mal die 7 erwähnten Dorsche gefangen.
Noch einmal die Frage: Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt richtig?

Gruss von der Küste

Frank


----------



## Ködervorkoster (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Hallo "Janbr"

".... Du schreibst von rießen Mengen die durch die Beruffischerei entnommen werden und da diese Mengen so groß sind, ist es *******egal was der einzelne *(Anmerkung: alle Angler!)* tut.
..... Das Problem liegt ja an den bösen Berufsfischern und so lange die nicht aufhören *(Anmerkung: jahrzehntelanger Raubbau!)* kannst du *(Anmerkung: alle Angler!)* auch nichts ändern....."

Genau so ist es ! Ursache & Wirkung ! Man muß das Übel an der Wurzel angehen, und nicht die an den Mißständen unschuldigen mit "deutscher-Regulierungswut" überziehen.

"......Dazu kann ich dir nur eines sagen, recht hast du, wenn wir Alle so weiter machen wie bisher, werden wir und unsere Kinder über Dorsche keine Sorgen mehr zu machen. Warum wehsrt du dich dermassen selbst etwas zum Schutz der Umwelt zu tun?....." 

Genau so ist es ! Ursache & Wirkung ! Wenn man die VERURSACHER der Mißstände nicht zügelt ist der Spaß irgendwann vorbei.
Im übrigen wehre ich mich nicht gegen Umweltschutz, sondern mache lediglich darauf aufmerksam, daß der Seefisch mit der Angel in der Hand im Bestand nicht zu bedrohen ist. 
Genausowenig wie er durch "deutsche-Verwaltungswut" an der falschen Stelle zu retten ist.... 
...Fazit: Eindämmung der massenhaften Überfischung durch Netze.

Tschööö.... #6


----------



## Freelander (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Hallo!
Das da was zum Schutz der Fischbestände passieren muß,ist wohl klar.Ich hätte da ne Idee.Geht den Menschen ans Portemonaie und vieles regelt sich von selbst.Mann sollte eine Meeresfischereijahreslizenz  erstmal für 10 Jahre lang einführen ,die so teuer ist,das sich das angeln an Nord und Ostsee für die Hobbyangler nicht mehr lohnt.Vielleicht erholen sich die Bestände dann ja wieder,dasselbe auch für die Berufsfischerei und schon steigen die Preise für Fisch,dann wird die Nachfrage bei den Händlern sinken und Schlußendlich auch bei den Fischern,dann wäre der erste Schritt getan.Angebot und Nachfrage bestimmen die Preise,
und wenn wir Hobbyangler soviel Tonnen Fisch im Jahr entnehmen und unseren eigenen Ast,auf dem wir sitzen absägen.Dann sage ich selber Schuld ,dann müssen jetzt auch die Konsequenzen getragen werden.Jammern hilft da nicht mehr.
Entschuldigung für meine diesbezüglich sehr radikale Einstellung .


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Hallo Frank,
wenn ihr einfach mal die Emotionen raus nehmt und *lest worum es geht* dann erübrigen sich genau diese Fragen.

Es geht nicht darum, wer wieviele Tonnen fängt und nach wievielen Fischen jemand aufhören soll zu angeln.

Mir geht es in meinen Ausführungen nur um eines: Ich möchte als Angler ehrlich sein, damit ich bei den dringend erforderlichen Verhandlungen für die Wege zum Schutz des Dorsches nicht wie ein Depp vom Tisch gefegt werden kann.
Ich halte nichts von Fangbeschränkungen für Angler oder Veränderungen der Mindestmaße. Ich habe bereits in vielen ähnlichen Threads dazu Stellung bezogen. Ich wäre für einige
totale großräumige Schongebiete ( kein Fischen für alle ), eine
Schonzeit in den jeweiligen Laichzeiten und für ein totales Verbot der Schleppnetzfischerei, solange dort keine Methoden entwickelt werden, die die Bodenstruktur schonen.

Alles was hier abging, geht nur gegen die eigene Unglaubwürdigkeit der Angler.


----------



## FrankHB (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Danke Dolfin, liest sich gut.
Es sind keine Emotionen drin. Das hab ich auch mehrmals betont.

Mir ist es wichtig, anhand zweier Beispiele, eine konkrete Anwtort zu bekommen.
Da ich dich als Beispiel genommen habe, ergab sich einfach, da ich dich kenne und mir ein genaues Bild machen kann, woher du anreist und was es dich kostet, bevor du einen schönen Angeltag erleben kannst (da kamen die Beiträge mit den 7 Dorschen....nicht von dir). Das sollte nur das Beispiel sein, dass du nicht nach 30 Minuten aufhören kannst zu fischen.

Also keine Emotionen, keine Angriffe. 

Das andere Beispiel bin ich selber: Boot liegt an der Ostsee, ich wohne hier, also etwas andere Vorraussetzungen....müßte aber auch klar rüber gekommen sein.

Aber auf meine gezielte Frage habe ich noch keine Antwort.

Was soll ich denn jetzt deiner Meinung nach machen?
Weiterfischen oder Boot aus dem Wasser holen und dann Harley fahren?

Mit freundlichem Gruss von der Küste
Frank


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



> Noch einmal die Frage: Wie verhalte ich mich jetzt richtig?



Wie gesagt habe ich keine Erfahrung damit aber ich gehe davon aus dass die Fische nicht tiefer als 20m gefangen wurden und durch die Angelweise auch nicht geschluckt haben.
Dann lautet die Antwort: setz sie zurück! Ist eh nicht der Zielfisch. 7 reichen doch...dann schlepp weiter auf die Salmoniden und release den Beifang. Seh ich kein Problem.


----------



## Dxlfxn (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Hallo Frank,
machs wie immer. Ich geh davon aus, das du dich nicht anders verhältst, als es der größte Teil der Schleppangler tut:
Der überaus größte Teil meiner Schlepperei findet über Wasser bis max. 45 Fuß Wassertiefe statt. Ich bin alleine oder mit Freunden auf dem Boot und entnehme nur das, was wir selbst verwenden können. Da ich zumeist bestimmte Bereiche länger befische, stelle ich auch fest, dass die aus den Händen gerutschten Fische zumeist überleben. Selten ist das leider nicht der Fall und Möwen zeigen das dann auch an.
Also, ich entnehme sehr selektiv. Zuerst der verletzte Fisch, dann nach Größe. Bei dieser Angelei hatte ich noch nie ein Problem, die Fische in meiner Familie (10 Erwachsene) zu verwerten - und es gibt nicht ständig Fisch bei uns.

Also: Wenn du der bist, für den ich dich halte, mach weiter so.
Ich würde dir, wie auch anderen Bootsanglern aber raten, über eure Befahrensgebiete und auch über Eure Entnahmen Buch zu führen. Wenn es mit den Flora-Fauna-Habitat Planungen der EG und den sich daraus ergebenden Befahrensverboten verschiedener Ostseegebiete Wirklichkeit wird, ist es von entscheidender Bedeutung alte Nutzungen nachzuweisen.


----------



## FrankHB (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

#6.....hallo Norbert,
das ist doch eine gute Aussage von dir. Damit kann ich leben.

Mit dem Zurücksetzen ist das manchmal nicht so einfach; denn beim Schleppen hast du schon öfters Fische dabei, die man einfach nicht mehr zurücksetzen kann. Aber den einen oder anderen kann man.

Norbert, ist das mit den 7 Dorschen jetzt amtlich? Ich hab nichts gehört.... 

Aber danke für deine Antworten.

Gruss Frank #6


----------



## FrankHB (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

Sorry Dolfin,
hatte ich übersehen, dass du geantwortet hast.

Ja, so wie du auf meine Frage antwortest, finde ich das sehr korrekt und fachlich in Ordnung.
Das mit dem Fangbuch betreibe ich schon lange. Mußte aber auch da schon feststellen, es gab schlechte und gute Jahre.
Bei den schlechten hoffe ich, dass es nicht an einer Überfischung gelegen hat. Denn 2000 war für mich ein schlechtes Jahr. So hätten wir das Problem dann schon länger.

Hans....dann weiterhin viel Spaß auf dem Wasser.

Gruss von der Küste

Frank #6


----------



## hans albers (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*

... dir auch...

greetz

hans


----------



## NorbertF (6. Juli 2007)

*AW: Fangbeschränkung für Angler?!?*



> Norbert, ist das mit den 7 Dorschen jetzt amtlich? Ich hab nichts gehört....



Weiss ich nicht, tut mir leid.


----------

